# Tecumseh Carb: Needle & Float



## Eric87443 (Jun 5, 2005)

I picked up my needle and float yesterday. They did not enclose directions or diagrams.

My main problem is the needle assembly. It came with the needle, the retaining clip and a white hard rubber/plastic ring (almost cone shaped). Where do I put the ring/washer?

Does a float need to be adjusted like on a car carb?

I am not sure how that retaining clip needs to be put in place, too. I think I can figure it out, but if anyone has any words of wisdom, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,

Eric

P.S.: Shop will be closed until Monday for me to ask them and I sure would like to get to that grass before it gets out of hand...


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

the seat in with the ringed side facing carb housing. then install needle with wire and pin into carb.set float using 11/64th drill bit laying it across carb so float just touches while holding carb upside down


----------



## Eric87443 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks!

Pray for me... 

Eric


----------

